# Canada Immigration Accountant



## vijaysharmad (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi, 

I am from Finance and accounts professional with 12 years experience and BCOM degree. 

I contacted a consultant for Canada immigration. The respond received that I have 71 points (on clearing IELTS ) for profession 1111 Financial auditors and accountants ,where the minimum requirement is 67 points. I am yet to appear for IELTS, but they are mentioning to start the process so that they file my nominations simultenously without IELTS. I am not sure this is possible or correct approach.

I am not sure whether really 67 points is the bench mark though I checked the googel for requirement process, but little confused.

Can some one help me on my queries. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kamaldeeps22 (Jul 9, 2014)

That benchmark of 67 points make you only eligible for applying. but thats not the end of points. 

based on the express entry draws, you can assume you need about 440 (safer side) points to get nominated for PR. 

You also need to make sure, you have atleast 12 Lacs INR (based on single person) and with family it gets more, to show to Canada Immigration Dept. This amount should be atleast 6 months old with you, it can be either Saving, FD, etc


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

vijaysharmad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Finance and accounts professional with 12 years experience and BCOM degree.
> 
> ...



Hi Am also in the same boat,
Bcom graduate with 6+ years of experience in MNC company. 
I can help you out if you can provide me the following details.
1) Did you checked your roles and responsibilities with NOC 1111 if yes are they matching ?
2) Send me your exact roles and responsibilities which you perform daily.
3) For which organization you are working ?
4) Will your employer provide the reference letter ?
5) Will you able to get CLB 8 in IELTS ?
6) On what basis they said you have 72 points ?
7) May i know the consultancy name which you approached.
8) If they are insisting you to pay the money please don't approach them.
9) Whats your age ?
10) Do you hold any overseas education or work experience (If yes, how many years? )
11) Do you hold only Bcom or MBA too because points varies.


----------

